# There is life in my new tank :)



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well I picked up 11 astrea snails, 3 peppermint shrimp, 15 blue leg hermit crabs and 11 nassarius snails in the last 2 days. Also got some "samples" of a few corals (gsp, and a zoo and a leather). Very exciting!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

congrats simpte!! its all down hill from here! hahahahhahha!! welcome to the addiction, pretty soon all your fresh water tanks will be set aside for your new love.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

The saltwater crowd DEMAND photo

:fish:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

what he said...








oh and this is my 2501 post! Holy cow


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> what he said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fish nerd!!!


----------

